# tampa gandy bridge area



## makin moves

love2flyfish posted a recipe lemon caper sauce so I tried it with a few changes. Very very goooood


----------



## SouthwestFL

Very nice!


----------



## noeettica

Looks good 

But why does everyone put in Peas ?


----------



## makin moves

they are capers not peas


----------



## Guest

Looks yummy even with the peas  

You watch'n your figure? :-?


----------



## tbayray

mmmmmmmm.
De-Lish.


----------



## firecat1981

good deal, were you pitching greenbacks around the pilings? and what kind of rig is that? looks like a kayak paddle but can't tell from the angle.


----------



## makin moves

firecat i was worken the mangroves and ya its my yak my boat will be done next week finally. btw ron Iam watching my figure you didnt see i was drinking light beer


----------



## Guest

> ...btw ron Iam watching my figure you didnt see i was drinking light beer


Yeah, that was the tip off . Good news is that once you get that boat in the water you won't need to worry about keeping it "light" anymore. You be able to drink real bheer and not something that's already passed someone's kidney's.


----------

